# beer can chicken



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Haven't tried making one yet but was curious about it.
Anyone here done it? Is it a pain or would I never go back
to regular grilled chicken again.

I figure with all the awesome cooks here this would be the place
to go for advice.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

its damn good dave. we got a beer can chicken contraption from cabelas to cook it on the grill easier, you really dont have to season _too_ much because the beer gives it a lot of flavor.

edit: its not too hard... even easier when you have a beer can chicken stand


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Done it many times. The best part is how moist the chicken stays.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I already started a thread on this.Did you use the search function?:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> its damn good dave. we got a beer can chicken contraption from cabelas to cook it on the grill easier, you really dont have to season _too_ much because the beer gives it a lot of flavor.
> 
> edit: its not too hard... even easier when you have a beer can chicken stand


I have one of these stands...haven't used it yet though...maybe soon... for some reason I didn't think of using it on the grill...I was thinking camping over an open fire with a grate contraption set up...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

JPH said:


> I have one of these stands...haven't used it yet though...maybe soon... for some reason I didn't think of using it on the grill...I was thinking camping over an open fire with a grate contraption set up...


works fine on the grill, and it holds up great! It came from cabelas so you know its good:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I already started a thread on this.Did you use the search function?:ss


Thought I had you blocked. How did this get in? :r

Didn't come up when I searched.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It works well. I don't see much value in it as chicken is always moist either way. 

It's a great way to do a lot of yardbirds at once vs. just doing one. Put spices, garlic, herbs, in the beer before cooking. Make it strong.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I cooked 4 a couple of weeks ago for a party and enjoyed them.
I used Sam Adams and added spices and Worcestershire. I rubbed the chickens too with McCormmick's Chicken Rub and salt and pepper.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice and sorry I didn't see the previous thread.
I must be the only one that hasn't had it before.
Looks like I will be trying this weekend. :dr


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Easy to do...I like it with a real hoppy IPA, gives it a real interesting flavor...best of luck, let us now how it turns out!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will usually throw some onion and other spices in it! I also usually go slow and low which this method may give the meat a pink tint to it, which is why I do not do this for many people. I always cook to the recommended temp. at least but usually a bit higher. At a friends recommendation I tried injecting with a raspberry vinigarette came out pretty good. I also use a dry rub on the out side and will also spray on ocassion through out the cook with a hawaiian punch (or soda) mixed with a hot sauce to give the skin a little zing! I have also heard the ceramic cooker from bass pro shops is great to use and the chicken wont stick to it, which is better than wrestling a beer can out of a chickens behind! :r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That reminds me, also shove a quarter of an onion in the neck


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A good alternative is the break the yardbird's back so the whole cavity is exposed to the grill. This makes getting the kidneys out easy and is a natural shield when cooking. No flipping, no hassles if you are using indirect flame (which you should always on a whole chicken). Foil can cover the cavity quite easy too if you are going direct flame. This method can also stack yardbirds on to a rib rack.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> I will usually throw some onion and other spices in it! I also usually go slow and low which this method may give the meat a pink tint to it, which is why I do not do this for many people.


I know what you mean. All the non-chefs tell you it's undercooked like thier Julia Child or something. The thermometer does not lie.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I already started a thread on this.Did you use the search function?:ss


That's no fun!:r:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Xmodius said:


> That's no fun!:r:w


I was just joshing him...:ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Glenroth and Macallen 12 and 18 years...those are my favorites.


----------

